# Home Depot Figures



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw some holidaze figures at the local Home Depot today. They look to be about 1/24th-ish. Kids, adults, and assorted props. Detail is fair to good - though some of them have really white faces (maybe they got a flu bug or something). Some were sold individually; but there was also a set containing most of them (6 or 8 figures plus props) for about ten or twelve bucks. (I was rushed). Also in 1/24th, more or less was a set of old fashioned streetlights for a few bucks.

They also had some ceramic structures: school-house, olde-time Home Depot, a carnival shooting gallery type deal,and a couple others, but, except for the shooting gallery, these all look to be O scalish (pity, some of them had interior detailing).


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

They're closer to 1/32 in size similar to Lemax figures. Fine for 1/29 but a bit small for larger scales.

-Brian


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The whole series of those things are rather random scales. I have seen children larger than the adults and dogs bigger than the kids and fire hydrants bigger than the dogs. Often the human figures are a full head taller than the doorway in the building they stand in front of.

BUT, if you pick and choose amongst them you can get some really nice pieces. Some items can actually represent a good scale fit for just about any scale... like the streetlights; in the real world there are different sizes in use. If a lamppost seems too short you can mount it on a short "concrete" block to make it appear taller and many times in the real world they are on concrete blocks anyway. Picket fences come in different sizes in the real world so whatever they have can represent one of those sizes. The "freight set" (boxes, crates and barrels) are the same way.

They also sell some vinyl or rubber "mats" that have simulated brick and cobble stone surfaces that seem to stand up well out in the weather (I am not sure about any of the other items as I have not put them outside yet, but I did put a strip of the 'brick" material out 3 years ago just as a test and it appears unaffected by the elements, so far). The "Brick" is a bit large for 1:32 scale, but cobble stones come in various sizes in the real world so the scale size should not be too bad.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

My figures run from 1/32 ( the folks sitting inside the passenger cars) up to about 1/22 (or whatever size the B-Man freight agent and sitting guy are). Down through the years, I've worked with some folks that really did hit seven foot (got a couple of nephews already in the 6.5 foot range and still sprouting) and others that barely hit the five foot mark (my nearly full grown daughter checks in at all of 5'1"). So a bit of a size range - especially if I don't keep the different sized folks right next to each other - doesn't seem that big of a deal to me. 

If I actually have any pocket money left on me the next time I hit Home Depot, I'll probably pick up a few of these figures - the light posts in particular.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just take a ruler with you to judge the height of the characters so you can pick. 

In 1:29, 2 inches is just under 5 ft, 2 1/2 inches is 6ft 1/2 inch. 
In 1:22, 5ft is just under 2 3/4. 6 ft is just over 3 1/4. 
In 1:20, 5ft is 3 inches 6ft is just over 3 1/2. 

So whatever scale you like, remember 2 measurements and you can judge kids, adults, doors, whatever you like. A door is usually about 7ft tall. In 1:29, a centimeter is just about a foot.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

If you forget the ruler, use a credit card. They are about 3 1/4" long. In 1/24th scale, a six foot man would be about 1/4 shorter than the long side of the card. 1/29th scale would be about 1/4" longer than the short side of the card.

You know what, that could be confusing. Best to just bring a ruler. If you forget the ruler, walk over to the hardware department and snag a tape measure off the wall. If you can't remember the sizes, most cell phones have a calculator in the tools menu.

Mark


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By markperr on 11/19/2008 9:02 AM
If you forget the ruler, use a credit card. They are about 3 1/4" long. In 1/24th scale, a six foot man would be about 1/4 shorter than the long side of the card. 1/29th scale would be about 1/4" longer than the short side of the card.

You know what, that could be confusing. Best to just bring a ruler. If you forget the ruler, walk over to the hardware department and snag a tape measure off the wall. If you can't remember the sizes, most cell phones have a calculator in the tools menu.

Mark




or a dollar bill. They're exactly 6 inches long. Fold it in half and its 3 inches.

-Brian


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I had a (very) few spare greenbacks so I stopped by Home Depot today. I picked up the lamposts (only about 9 or 10 feet tall in 1/24thish) and a figurine of a guy in a green uniform pushing a laden cart. (Not only is he really 1/24th, but his outfit matches the 'North Pole and Southern' color scheme). I was going to get some of the packets of trees they had there, even though most of them were rather short (tallest about 9 inches or 18 feet in 1/24th, but suitable for an 'alpine' area where the trees tend to be way shorter anyhow) but they were completely cleaned out. Some other model railroader must have snared them.


----------

